# For London's New Super-Rich, No Whim Need Go Unfulfilled



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Don't worry, the world is a circulation!


----------



## Modern Design (Mar 15, 2007)

Will it last?


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Its just plain silly...



ah786 said:


> An apartment opposite Harvey Nichols has been sold for a record £100m - the equivalent of the cost of 200 houses in Hackney..
> 
> The apartment won't be ready for two years and is part of a £1.5bn development being designed by architect Sir Richard Rogers and the trendy interiors tycoons, the Candy brothers.
> 
> ...


----------

